# Route from San Diego to Ensenada



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

We plan to drive to Ensenada, as soon as we receive our passports, from San Diego. Where is the best place to cross and the best route to take?

Byron, aboard Demani


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

get on I-5 South drive 85 miles........


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> get on I-5 South drive 85 miles........


Well, damn, things have sure changed since I was in Ensenada in the 1960s but I am amazed that U.S. Interstate 5 extends to that Mexican city. The last time I was in Ensenada - about 1968 as best I remember - there was only one road from San Diego and even that road ended in Enenada leaving drives south in Baja to four wheel drive vehicles on deserted, rough dirt roads for countless kilometeres driven by fishermen headed for the then remote Cabo San Lucas - a drive in those days of some serious duration if one made it at all. 

Back in the 60s, one could tell one was approaching Ensenada by the ubiquitous smell of fish canneries in operation from about 10 kilometers to the north. I hope, fo your sake, the town has taken on some diversity.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

You would be amazed about how much, just about everything has changed since the 60's


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Driving the Tijuana bypass route Ave.2000 the other day I noticed thousands of new homes being built and at least 2 huge areas with streets, curbs and light posts in place and homes ready to be built...


----------

